# Parking in a private residential car park



## anty (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I hope someone can help.

We live in a managed residential area and for the last month and a half, a black large van has been parked in one of our 2 parking spots. We paid extra to have the second spot and now when my mum or the inlaws come over to baby sit, they have to park on the road.

We have left several notes on the vehicle and the last one has been just left there, the previous 2 was removed or "blown away". 

Since the land is private, the police can't do anything, we asked the local police whom does the neighbourhood watch. The management company said to ask neighbours to see whom owns it which we have but no one is coming forward. They even suggested installing lockable parking bollard which we are reluctant to do since we will be the only bays that will have it and the vehicle is so large that it took up the whole spot covering the lines. The licence plate looks Irish so i doubt the DVLA can provide a record of whom the vehicle belongs to.

I would like it towed away, obviously to an area where the only can get it back but there doesn't seem like i can do anything. The van hasn't moved either!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Talk to the land owner and tell them your not reciving the service you paid for and see if they can help.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there anything in place to say other cars can not park there


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

While sorting it in the meantime.......

I'd park taking up both bays. The bays are yours, so your not harming anyone. When you have visitors, park correctly in the bay.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

^^^ id do this.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

got any mates with a large 4x4 ? chain it up and drag it out of your space and as far away as you can , then as said park over both bays when your not needing the spare space


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Stick a Notice on the windscreen stating that the vehicle is unauthorised to park on this private land. If it is not moved within x no. of days it's is considered to be abandoned and to be towed away/scrapped.
Request details of the owner from the DVLA and also send them a notice by recorded mail (keep a copy of the notice and proof of postage).
If no notice is taken call a scrap merchant to take it away.

I'm not sure on the legality of his, but asking the police for their advice would be advisable.
Also as mentioned, contact the management company. A retractable bollard or lockable gate at the entrance would be the best solution long term.

Is it taxed?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

kh904 said:


> Stick a Notice on the windscreen stating that the vehicle is unauthorised to park on this private land. If it is not moved within x no. of days it's is considered to be abandoned and to be towed away/scrapped.
> Request details of the owner from the DVLA and also send them a notice by recorded mail (keep a copy of the notice and proof of postage).
> If no notice is taken call a scrap merchant to take it away.
> 
> ...


Irish plates?

Could be our traveling type itinerant on their holidays, if so they won't take any notice of you, rip the plates off and get a local scrappy to come and get it, they might check the vin but that will no doubt be either missing or not quite visible. Problem gone.


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

thanks for the replies!

unfortunately, the spaces are not next to each other so i can't double park.

also, the management company said there is nothing they can do unless we know whom the car belongs to. i guess they will just send them a letter.....

there are no notices saying that people can't park in the bays but each bay is numbered (in my case 108 as my house was plot 108) and belongs to one of the neighbouring houses.

i'll check the tax but since the plates are irish, i don't think the DVLA can provide the details?


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

is it coming and going or just left there. 
I would get someone in with a tow truck. 
get a really noisy truck with loud reversing alarm. start connecting to it and watch as they run out. 
if they don't come out then let them tow it down the street. 

even better would be one of those trucks that lift the car
get them to drop the car off behind a bollard or between 2 walls so that they have to pay someone to get it out again


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Park behind and block it in and wait for the knock at the door


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

anty said:


> thanks for the replies!
> 
> unfortunately, the spaces are not next to each other so i can't double park.
> 
> ...


DVLA will not supply you address details even if UK registered (and so they shouldnt) maybe put a clamping warning sign up?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont spose letting its tyres down will matter if its been dumped there weeks


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I still reckon on pulling the plates off and calling a scrappy, some are unscrupulous and will have it into many pieces within the hour no questions asked.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Has it moved at all?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about a couple of cones.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope your still not paying for the extra parking space?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Shaun said:


> DVLA will not supply you address details even if UK registered (and so they shouldnt) maybe put a clamping warning sign up?


I think you can request the details from the DVLA (I think it's £2.50) but must have reasonable cause, ideally the OP situation would be reasonable.
Private parking companies use this service when they issue private parking charges.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about a couple of cones.


Good plan, what flavour do you want?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Joke ruined by the mammoth picture I'm afraid.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

kh904 said:


> I think you can request the details from the DVLA (I think it's £2.50) but must have reasonable cause, ideally the OP situation would be reasonable.
> Private parking companies use this service when they issue private parking charges.


That's always been my understanding, at least since the 'new' regulations were introduced [and DVLA became a 'for profit' organisation :devil: ].


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

Nope - it has not moved at all. Unless very stealthily at crazy hours but from what i can see, it hasn't budged.

Our house entitled us to the two spots when we purchased where as some others only had one. There are no additional costs apart from the initial purchase.

I can't park in front to block it as it will obstruct the entry/exit point nor will they care as it has never budged.

I just hoped that the law would help a law abiding and tax paying citizen in issues like this but from what i can read, it seems to do the opposite in this case. i have to pay out to check the address of who owns it which i can't as it has Irish plates and let them know that it would be moved, then pay to have it removed and all this was their fault??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

scrapman will pay you to take it

or drag it onto a public road and its someone elses problem


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get someone with a recovery truck to stick it on the main road  - its the DVLA's problem then if its not taxed / insured


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Id get it weighed in tbh. Might be lucky and get a couple hundred pounds for it.

Maybe leave a note on it for a few days stating that if not moved it will be uplifted for scrap.

Where abouts are you anyway?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

So you have paid for the parking spot with your house, so is that not classed as your own property or is there some sort of lease hold on it?

If you own it and have paid for the land then get it towed. If you paid to have use of it but don't own it, again get it towed.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

RD55 DUN said:


> Where abouts are you anyway?


Have you got a trailer then lol.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i had a car left outside my property once, albeit on a public road. I called the council to tell them it had been there for 6 weeks and not moved and that i thought someone had dumped it there, they came out the next day and removed it, i don't know where it went but it was gone.


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

i live near bromley in kent.

its private land and we own a house that came with 2 parking spots within a car park (back of house).

can we legally get a car that does not belong to you towed away? so long as i give them notice?

i don't want to cause aggro and still be neighbourly? plus more importantly, i park my car in the car park, i don't want to come back one day and something will happen to it either.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

If it's your land then yes. Contact the police on 101 and explain to them that your having a car which has been parked on your property without permission removed and could they please attend.
Call up a local towing company (ask the council for one) and get it removed.

My parents live in a non gated private road where people park to use the local airport. Happens all the times in the holidays and the cars get towed away after 24 notice.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Markg2013 said:


> Have you got a trailer then lol.


Nope, but know a few people who do recovery.


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

Markg2013 said:


> If it's your land then yes. Contact the police on 101 and explain to them that your having a car which has been parked on your property without permission removed and could they please attend.
> Call up a local towing company (ask the council for one) and get it removed.
> 
> My parents live in a non gated private road where people park to use the local airport. Happens all the times in the holidays and the cars get towed away after 24 notice.


That sounds good!

so by calling 101 and explaining to them the situation, they will be happy to be on hand to oversee that everything is done legally?

if so, this may be a winner!

do you know where they tow the car to? or can you request that? as if i leave it within our estate area which is all private land, then i will just ruin it for a neighbour etc, but if i take it out, then it would be council land but on single/double yellows.....  but then it may be classed as too far for the owner to pick back up so therefore illegal


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe when this case is resolved, you should get some signs up stating that parking space plot no's (xx and xx) are reserved for private use.

That may just deter any future occurrences.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

anty said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> so by calling 101 and explaining to them the situation, they will be happy to be on hand to oversee that everything is done legally?
> 
> ...


This is why I said ring the council and ask about towing and who to use as I'm sure most council now out source work for there needs.

As for 101 just explain that you don't know who's park there but worried things could get nasty when trying to remove it from your property.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Simply pull the number plates off and report it as dumped or abandoned. Easy to sort.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

if it has been parked there for a while i like others have suggested would get it towed.no way would i put up with someone using a parking place that i owned.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

6 " nail propped behing the wheel so when he drives out oooo dear puncture !!!


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you'll find that you don't own the parking space and that it's not legally your land. It will be your management company that needs to have it removed, if you do it yourself you could be in some legal trouble? Doesn't that constitute theft or taking without owners consent?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

snewham said:


> I think you'll find that you don't own the parking space and that it's not legally your land. It will be your management company that needs to have it removed, if you do it yourself you could be in some legal trouble? Doesn't that constitute theft or taking without owners consent?


This is why I ask if he is the owner of the land and is not paying for the lease of it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

First result on google.
https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q441.htm


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Just found this, I think this may help you but if you do not own the land yourself but it is owned by your management company then this will fall in their hands I'm afraid:

*EDIT* Nanoman beat me to it


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> First result on google.
> https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q441.htm


I have been looking for that online for the last hour :wall:.

So like I said, contact the council and police (101 not 999) explain how and where the car is parked and you would like to remove said car.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Phone the police and tell them you have seen masked men getting out of the back, like coming from an armed robbery, they will be all over the owner then I tell you


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anonymous call to say it's been used to store drugs?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> Good plan, what flavour do you want?


Your very witty


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stick a notice on the side window with glue. Saying that it will be removed in 14 days. Then get it towed. 
Or as said call pice and say it's being used for crime.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

As others have said ring the police and make up a story, that will get it removed.

Sutty.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Had something similar in plymouth where someone parked there transit van outside there house in the service lane the van blocked there back gate , police wouldn't do anything or council cause it was classed as private land


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah would love to hear if resolved... certainly sounds like its dumped or hidden.

Always fancied some of those skates you get for moving cars around for anyone blocking our gates.

Jack the car place the skates lower vehicle onto skates wheel away jack and recover skates.

Returning to the mention of removing plates, if no joy with the police with it showing plates then the removal of plates could well see it swiftly gone.


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

Awaiting to hear back from the management company whether the land for the parking spots are leased or owned fully by us. Again, they reiterated that they can't move it unless they know who owns it first..... Useless....


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

In regards to removing plates, the car park is surrounded by the back of people's houses so not something I can do discretely I'm afraid.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

anty said:


> In regards to removing plates, the car park is surrounded by the back of people's houses so not something I can do discretely I'm afraid.


You can at 2 in the morning.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

torch it


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If it was me, I'd burn the wreck out if nothing else was next to it that is. Just needless vandals if you ask me officer!!

Even with a burnt piece of scrap in your space, you still can't park there but then again, they'll not be driving it anymore.

BTW, I'm not kidding there, it'd be burnt out, end of.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

dillinja99, are you from Doncaster too??? :lol::lol::lol:

Aaah, no, you're from Kent. Full of mindless hoodlums down there!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

The only problem with burning it out is you have asked about it and made it known you want it moved, the finger of doubt will be pointed at you.


----------

